# Spiele wie Pangya?



## Arino (7. September 2017)

Hallo,
ich wollte am Wochenende mit meinen Freunden mal wieder eine Runde Golfen jedoch ist uns dann leider aufgefallen dass es das Spiel Pangya nicht mehr gibt.
Hat jemand von euch evtl eine gute Alternative? Der Comiclook und die Powerschläge waren eigentlich immer recht nett anzusehen.


----------

